# A few casting questions!



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

1. I am learning to cast farther to benefit my fishing although I have immensely enjoyed just working on casting! So from a fishing standpoint what casts should I learn and what should I stay away from? Right now i'm just practicing off the ground casts with the sinker directly behind me. I want to transition to the OTG cast where you pivot your body in it next. After that the pendulum or is that a useless fishing cast? 2. What good is a faster reel when you can just turn the mag down and get more spool speed than you can handle? Is it just the spool will keep its speed for a longer duration? I'm not thinking of doing a thing with the reel yet but in the future i'll probably get the oil changed on it.  That is if it makes a noticeable difference to a fisherman. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

the hatteras cast


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

My question would be is this cast superior to an off the ground cast?....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

a full on OTG requires more room, if you have a breakoff you could possiblay be sending a lead rocket down the beach and hit someone ... at the Point or any other crowded spot, a full on OTG just aint gonna cut it ... but if you got the room go for it


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

#2 question ... yes a reel can be way too fast to fish and you will be either putting on all new line or digging out backlashes while other people are catching fish ... if you can get the spool to spin for 10-12 seconds in free spool that is about where you want to be ... spinning any longer is going to be hard to fish with, any shorter and your loosing distance


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Is that with line on the spool or no line spinning 10-12 seconds? Like just spin it with your hand?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

line on ... yes


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

roostertail said:


> 1. I am learning to cast farther to benefit my fishing although I have immensely enjoyed just working on casting! So from a fishing standpoint what casts should I learn and what should I stay away from? Right now i'm just practicing off the ground casts with the sinker directly behind me. I want to transition to the OTG cast where you pivot your body in it next. After that the pendulum or is that a useless fishing cast? 2. What good is a faster reel when you can just turn the mag down and get more spool speed than you can handle? Is it just the spool will keep its speed for a longer duration? I'm not thinking of doing a thing with the reel yet but in the future i'll probably get the oil changed on it.  That is if it makes a noticeable difference to a fisherman. Thanks for any advice!


You are on the right track. Practicing the groundcast with the sinker laid out directly behind you is a great way to learn the Hatteras cast. It is also a great base from which to learn the brighton cast. Just move the sinker in close to your feet with rodtip very close to the ground and no slack in the leader. Arms high turn in to the cast and let her fly. Here is a friend, Peter Thain demonstrating.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4NOnx8LYyM

The Hatteras Cast was the first powercast I learned many years ago. It is a little more difficult than some casts to master because everything happens so darn fast. You really have to focus in order to get your left arm extended and hold it there after the toss back. This is where the layback groundcast really helps, you can practice the fundamentals without a swinging sinker.

Hope this helps,

Tommy


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks Tommy. I have watched the video you did about the fundamentals of groundcasting several times and have found it very helpful. My problem now is the direction some of my casts are going aren't really where I would like them but I think with more practice and trying to stay slow and focusing on form will help me.


----------

